# Advantages of Polybutene



## soltexinc (Dec 2, 2019)

Advantages of *Polybutene*! It is Non-toxic, non-drying, lubricity, impart tackiness or adhesion, corrosion protection, burns without residue, good thermal stability, and superior dielectric properties.


----------

